# HTML in FileWriter schreiben



## Regine (11. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Editor für ein Fotoalbum geschrieben, jetzt möchte ich in einer Methode createtml(...)
in einen FileWriter html code schreiben.
Mit ein paar einfachen Dingen wie nur Text ausgeben funktioniert es. Leider habe ich ein Problem bei style. Hier meckert eclipse und ich finde den Fehler nicht.

		dateiNameGalerie.createNewFile();

		FileWriter fileWriter = new FileWriter(dateiNameGalerie);

		fileWriter.write("<html>"+
				"<head>"+
				"<title>"+"Hauptseite:"+galerieName+"</title>");



		fileWriter.write("<style type=\"text/css\">"+"<!-      !!!hier ist das Problem!!!!!!

		/* body definiert eine grundkonfiguration der ganzen seite. alles sichtbare ist bei html im bereich <body></body> untergebracht */
		body {
			background-color: #e1ddd9;
			font-size: 12px;
			font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, Sans-Serif;
			color:#564b47;  
			padding:20px;
			margin:0px;
			text-align: center;
		}

		/* inhalt definiert das zentrierte fenster innerhalb der seite */
		#inhalt { 	
			text-align: left;
			vertical-align: middle;	
			margin: 0px auto;
			padding: 0px;
			width: 550px;
			background-color: #ffffff;
			border: 1px dashed #564b47;
		}

		/* layoutkonfiguration fuer alle hyperlinks <a></a> */
		a { 
			color: #4C4C66;
			font-size: 11px;
			background-color:transparent;
			text-decoration: none; 
		}

		</style>

		fileWriter.write("</style>");

		fileWriter.write("</head>");

		fileWriter.write("<body>");

		fileWriter.write("<div id = "inhalt">");

		fileWriter.write("<p align = "center">"+
			     "<b>Name der Gallery</b>"+
			    "</p>");

		fileWriter.write("<p align = "center">"+
			     "<b>Liste der enthaltenen Alben</b>"+
			    "</p>");



		for (int i=0; i<albenNamen.size(); i++){
			fileWriter.write("<p>");
			fileWriter.write("<a href=\""+linksIndesSeiten.get(i)+"\">"+albenNamen.get(i)+"</a>");
			fileWriter.write("</p>");
		}

		fileWriter.write("</div>");	
		fileWriter.write("</body>");			
		fileWriter.write("</html>");

          //Datei schliessen
		fileWriter.close();


----------



## Michael... (11. Jun 2010)

Was hat das jetzt mit Netzwerkprogrammierung zu tun?
Was ist das Problem? Gibt's eine Meldung?

Ansonsten:
Java Tags für den Code verwenden und den Code auf's wesentlicher beschränken.


----------



## Regine (11. Jun 2010)

Tschuldigung, ich war mir nicht sicher wo die Frage am Besten aufgehoben ist.

Mein Problem ist nur diese Zeile

fileWriter.write("<style type=\"text/css\">"+      ist ok, dann kommt

"<!-- dies erkennt eclipse nicht und ich finde nicht wie ich das ändern könnte.

Ohne den Teil <style></style > funktioniert alles, ich wollte nur gerne das layout einfügen.

Grüße


----------



## Michael... (11. Jun 2010)

Du kannst doch folgendes Schreiben:

```
fileWriter.write("<style type=\"text/css\"><!--");
```
Warum sollte sich Ecplise daran stören? Wie laudet den die Meldung?


----------



## Regine (11. Jun 2010)

Ja das geht, keine Ahnung warum es nicht ging, hab mich wohl vertippt.

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, ich programmier erst seit ein paar Monaten überhaupt und da stellen sich manchmal Fragen die bei Erfahrenen wohl eher Kopfschütteln auslösen.

also Danke

Gruß Regine


----------



## Michael... (11. Jun 2010)

Regine hat gesagt.:


> wohl eher Kopfschütteln auslösen


:noe:
Übung macht den Meister, viel Erfolg dabei... ;-)


----------

